# Movies you Like/Hate that everyone else seems to disagree



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 15, 2011)

Inspired by  and 

What movies do you love that everyone else seems to hate? Or what movies do you hate that everyone else seems to love? And why, ofcourse? Why is very important.

I'll start by saying I like the movie Wild Wild West with Will Smith. Everyone I know, or on IMDB, seems to hate it. But I always found it to be funny. Definitely not a movie to be taken seriously. With a US Marshall being willing to cross dress to question a suspect. Will Smith shooting every bad guy in sight. And I have a huge weak spot for the huge steam punk spider mech. I also liked how over the top the villain was.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

I enjoyed Bayformers as brainless fun but everyone acts like they were child porn snuff films


----------



## Farih (Feb 15, 2011)

Avatar.  Hated it.  

A movie should be a combo of good visuals _and_ plot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2011)

I enjoyed both Transformers films and Speed Racer.

And The Godfather is nowhere near my favorite movie of all time. It was great though.

Oh yeah, I also enjoyed Batman Forever. Granted it's been some time since I saw it, I recall liking it. Batman and Robin's inexcusable, though.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 15, 2011)

i like the transformers films.

people take the movies too seriously and complain about too much. it's just a film about the transformers, and has giant fighting robots. i don't see what was so bad about the films. they make you go 'wow' ,'ooh' and 'haha'. thats enough for me. i have a friend who says it's terrible yet laughs through it at the deliberate jokes nd thinks they look cool so i dunno.

i also liked speed racer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2011)

I like trans-



Quantum_Ranger said:


> I enjoyed Bayformers as brainless fun but everyone acts like they were child porn snuff films





Stunna said:


> I enjoyed both Transformers films and Speed Racer.





tari101190 said:


> i like the transformers films.




guess not everyone hate them 

some people hate the spider-man movies, which really shock me since their one of the best superhero films out there. and what paved way to this abundance of superhero films we're hit with every summer.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2011)

Spider-Man 3 was my favorite out of the trilogy.

I don't get the hate.

I don't really care for the X-Men films though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't like "The Hurt Locker".


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

people hated the transformed movies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Shitty movies I hate that everyone praises:

_No Country for Old Men _- Okay, I didn't *hate* it, but it wasn't that good and the ending was shit.

_There Will be Blood_ - Fuck this movie so hard. It's garbage shit compacted in a horse's penis, covered in mayo-flavored semen guts.

_Winter's Bone_ - I fell asleep about 3 times during this boring-as-hell, completely overrated piece of garbage. It was unrealistic, inaccurate, boring, pointless, and so dry you have to dump a billion gallons of water on it to be as dry as a piece of paper. 

_Gone With the Wind_ - Every time someone praises this movie a baby gets molested and a kitten is put into a trash compactor. This is boring crap.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't get why Transformers, Spider-man or Avatar would be here since they are all commercially successful. I and many people don't like any of those movies, but to say that "everyone" hates them would be rather silly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2011)

Movies I like: Transformers 2, Wolfman remake, Bangkok Dangerous(remake)

Movies I Hate: 2001: A Space Odyssey, Visitor Q, Bangkok Dangerous(original, I dont hate it though)


----------



## Judecious (Feb 15, 2011)

Hancock-i loved it but people thought it was bad


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2011)

I enjoyed Hancock as well. Same with the Book of Eli.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Movies I like: Transformers 2, Wolfman remake, Bangkok Dangerous(remake)
> 
> Movies I Hate: 2001: A Space Odyssey, Visitor Q, Bangkok Dangerous(original, I dont hate it though)


 Gotta agree with 2001, but I disagree with Bangkok Dangerous. I've seen both versions and I like them roughly equally, but for different reasons. 


Stunna said:


> I enjoyed Hancock as well. Same with the Book of Eli.


 Hancock was _okay_, but just that. Nothing special. Book of Eli falls into the same boat.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Movies I Hate: Visitor Q



I cant see how a Homo sapiens could like this abortion of a movie.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 15, 2011)

Well as far as on NF goes. I liked both the Transformers movies. Alot of people on here seem to hate them.

No one on here likes Twilight, *AT ALL*. I enjoyed them.

Yes, I am admitting that I liked the twilight movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I cant see how a Homo sapiens could like this abortion of a movie.



Indeed. Yet it's received good reviews. Apparently it's an allegory of family life in some inverted kind of way or something.

I call it boring. One of the few movies that is both disgusting and boring.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Well as far as on NF goes. I liked both the Transformers movies. Alot of people on here seem to hate them.
> 
> No one on here likes Twilight, *AT ALL*. I enjoyed them.
> 
> Yes, I am admitting that I liked the twilight movies.



Why?

Simply curious is all.

I've only seen the first, which I'd peg at mediocre at best.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't like Transformers because

- The entire atmosphere screams "MTV". It's just very teenish and poppish. The style is just tacky.

- The acting is nonexistent, this is pretty obvious.

- The actual transformers don't even look that cool. They're just all wirey and shit. They all kinda look the same too.

- The transformers themselves have no personality or depth. You're told that someone like Jazz is suppose to be the african-american one and that's about it.

- The fights weren't that great. A lot of crap flying around, hard to tell what's really going on. None of the fights really represented anything nor was there and story told with in the fights.

- The plot where the main character gets mad at Megan Fox for being a thief just made me roll my eyes. Horrible plot device.

- The main storyline in general was forgettable. Literally, I don't remember the plot. It was just stop Megatron I guess. 

Really can't remember much. What's there to really like about the movie? It has CG in it, but so do a lot of crappy movies like "Revenge of the Titans". At first I thought it was alright since it seemed like effort was actually put into it. But as time wore on I remembered how cheesy it was. Needless to say, when I saw it a second time I realized how bad it really was. I told my friends who thought it was good to watch the whole thing a second time and they all despise the movie - especially the guys who were in HS when they first saw it. 

I don't have problem with mindless ignorant movies. I enjoy them, but this one didn't have anything to offer except a bunch of wasted money on CG tin foil robots.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 16, 2011)

*Death to smoochy* - A lot of people disliked this movie for the terrible humor and acting, I disagree with all the opposition towards the movie. Personally thought Norton and Robin Williams pulled through by making eccentric and convincing performances. The humor was goofy and dark, something people don't fully respond to too well. One of them movies you shouldn't take too seriously.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 16, 2011)

There Will Be Blood - yikes, just could not stand this boring, pathetic excuse for a film.  I hated everything about it.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why?
> 
> Simply curious is all.
> 
> I've only seen the first, which I'd peg at mediocre at best.



No, they're not the greastest movies, & 1 is my least favorite. I'm just a sucker for vampires and werewolves.

Put them in anything and I'll watch it.


----------



## jux (Feb 16, 2011)

Avatar was crap.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 16, 2011)

I really like Gangs of New York. Like, a lot. Yes, Leonardo DiCaprio is wooden and has an awful Irish accent, and the female lead was nothing to write home about either, but everything else about that movie was amazing. Daniel Day Lewis alone is worth the price of admission.




Quantum_Ranger said:


> I enjoyed Bayformers as brainless fun but everyone acts like they were child porn snuff films



My biggest problem with Bay's Transformers I is that he off-screened the Main Event (the Megatron-Prime end fight). That is absolutely unforgivable. Transformers II is alright when you fast forward through all the shitty parts. Not a good theater movie by any stretch of the imagination.

For the the list of likes that I hear a lot of people like: Zoolander. I'm not the right demographic for the movie so that may be a primary reason for this. The movie is just so...dumb. I suppose that's the point but I just can't sit there and watch it.

There are others. Just gotta think of them.


----------



## Evolet (Feb 16, 2011)

I hated The Warriors. So much hype for a pieces of crap.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, the original King Kong. I didn't think it was that great.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

I enjoy most of the Star Wars prequel trilogy when I ignore plotholes and other stuff.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 16, 2011)

Like: Don't Mess With The Zohan (everyone I know thought this was awful)
Hate: Juno (I despise this flm with a passion, why do so many peope love it)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate a lot of teen films, like Superbad, Nick and Nora, ect.

I loved Zohan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Juno wasn't too bad, I didn't think. It wasn't all it was cracked up to be, but I didn't dislike it.

One that does strike me as strange(r) is _Little Miss Sunshine_. I didn't outright hate the movie, but it didn't actually have any redeeming qualities. It wasn't funny. It wasn't interesting. It was rather dull.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

gtfoutta here.

I love Little Miss Sunshine D:


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 16, 2011)

Superman returns utter fucking garbage.

Never could overcome the kevin smith law of superman/human procreation hence it is crap.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone defending the original Bayformers is wrong. I don't hate that movie because it's stupid robot fun; I hate it because it's 10% Transformers and 90% Shia LeBouf shenanigans and bland military cliches. You're essentially watching a shitty Shia Lebouf action-comedy and praising it because Optimus Prime has a cameo.

Not to mention that most people liked it thus it doesn't qualify as "everyone else hated it..."


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

I look at some of my favorite film critic sites, and, yeah, a lot of people hate Transformers.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I look at some of my favorite film critic sites, and, yeah, a lot of people hate Transformers.



A lot of non-critics, who outnumber critics, like/love it. Moot point.

I'll add District 9 to the "hate that everyone else seems to disagree" list. What horseshit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

I wasn't just referring to the critics.

The people who post on said sites hate Transformers.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wasn't just referring to the critics.
> 
> The people who post on said sites hate Transformers.



And there are just as many people who defend it on those sites; not to mention people who don't post on forums. Hence, moot point.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm basing it off of the majority that I've seen. I have nothing else to base my point off of.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

*True Grit. *

Thought it was garbage.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2011)

Movies I dislike that are popular:

300
Transformers 1 and 2
Spiderman 1, 2, and 3
Avatar
Titanic

I like Scott Pilgrim even though no one else seemed to enjoy it.

I'm not sure what the consensus is on Coraline.  But it's a masterpiece that isn't discussed nearly enough.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

I didn't really care that much for Titanic either.


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Feb 16, 2011)

I loved "District 9" but my family didn't like it.

And I really don't see "Avatar" as big and as amazing as everyone was making it seem, I mean it was a decent-good movie but it wasn't deep and shockingly good like everyone made it out to be.

One movie that was definitely blown out of proportion was "The Other Guys", That movie SUCKED!!!! 
This movie was a waste of time, effort, and money.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Movies I dislike that are popular:
> 
> 300
> Transformers 1 and 2
> ...



What you talking about lots of people like that movie


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Movies I dislike that are popular:
> 
> 300
> Transformers 1 and 2
> ...



Transformers 2 isn't really well liked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2011)

Im very lukewarm about District 9. I think its works as action-exploitation. But anything deeper........the whole thing just falls apart.

Also, Shinobi: Heart Under Blade. Apparently people usually like that movie.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 17, 2011)

As much as I enjoyed RDJ's performance in it, Tropic Thunder was boring and really not that funny.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

I actually enjoyed The Other Guys.

inb4 "everyone likes it". Unless it's blatantly favored and renowned like Citizen Kane, there's no need to argue over if something's enjoyed enough to be here.

Just sayin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> As much as I enjoyed RDJ's performance in it, Tropic Thunder was boring and really not that funny.


 I agree with you there. It wasn't really funny at all. Disappointing given the hype.


I also happened to enjoy District 9 although a lot of people around here shit on it.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I love anime movies, but all my irl friends and people who live in my town seem to hate them.  Can't think of anything else now. 

And I hate horror movies, but everyone seem to love them.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, man.

I HATE horror movies.

I mean, I'm interested in seeing them, cause I know there's some good ones, but I'm so easily frightened. I've only seen one in theaters: last year's The Last Exorcism. It was _very_ good, but scary as heck.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2011)

Kill Bill
Harry Potter 1-4
No Country for Old Men
Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Exorcist
Trainspotting


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Raiders of the Lost Ark?

I hope you don't mind me asking why. Just curious.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember enjoying it a lot when I first watched it as a kid, but I watched it again recently and realized how weak and full of deux ex machina the plot was, especially the ending, which was ridiculous. I can only say it doesn't age well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2011)

X-men, especially x-2. I really don't see what's so entertaining about these films. No drama, no action, boring costumes and the special effects suck.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

I can understand the complaints about the costumes, the special effects, and the lack of drama but no action?  In what way do you mean?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I can understand the complaints about the costumes, the special effects, and the lack of drama but no action?  In what way do you mean?



I mean no fighting. How many fighters were there in X2? I remember Wolverine fighting the Chinese chick (who im guessing was Lady Deathstrike even though she had no personality). What else happened in that movie?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

Assault on Xavier's mansion was pretty action packed


----------



## b0rt (Feb 17, 2011)

Anchorman for sure.. and Borat even.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2011)

I enjoyed "Raiders of the Lost Ark". Even though I have some issues with it in terms of pacing, I consider that to be the ultimate adventure movie.

On the other hand, I dont care for "Temple of Doom"......and like "Crystal Skull"......


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Assault on Xavier's mansion was pretty action packed



That's not enough to satisfy my needs!!


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I also happened to enjoy District 9 although a lot of people around here shit on it.




I didn't shit on it.  I love that movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

I dislike far too many movies for my own good. Alot of people are surprised when I hate on Bad Boys 1 & 2, Rush Hour, and the Fast and the Furious franchise.

Hulk, loved the first one, hated the PS2 game that was Incredible Hulk. I absolutely loved Casshern, its one of my favourite films of the last decade but everyone that watches it really dislikes it, especially the ending. Idiots just want constant over the top action.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm the only one I know that likes Donnie Darko.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2011)

Aside from The Player and Short Cuts, I highly dislike most of what Robert Altman has directed (before anyone asks, no I have not seen MASH)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

I really don't like Romeo + Juliet. There's such thing as "too artsy", and that movie crossed the line.

Before anyone complains, it got a 69% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes, with 76% of audience approval. God only knows why.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I dislike far too many movies for my own good. Alot of people are surprised when I hate on *Bad Boys 1 & 2, Rush Hour, and the Fast and the Furious franchise.*
> 
> Hulk, loved the first one, hated the PS2 game that was Incredible Hulk. I absolutely loved Casshern, its one of my favourite films of the last decade but everyone that watches it really dislikes it, especially the ending. Idiots just want constant over the top action.



These aren't good movies to begin with.  Although I love Bad Boys 1 and 2 for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I dislike far too many movies for my own good. Alot of people are surprised when I hate on Bad Boys 1 & 2, Rush Hour, and the Fast and the Furious franchise.
> 
> Hulk, loved the first one, hated the PS2 game that was Incredible Hulk. I absolutely loved Casshern, its one of my favourite films of the last decade but everyone that watches it really dislikes it, especially the ending. Idiots just want constant over the top action.



I was okay with Hulk, and also okay on Incredible Hulk. I agree that the 2nd one though is castly overrated.

I was okay with Casshern(reviewed it too), and I loved the ending. In fact, my main issue with Casshern was that I felt little emotion for anything.....but that ending...........damn, that was "End of Evangelion" epic in terms of depressing me.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 18, 2011)

While it has some cool scenes and certainly has style, *The Boondock Saints* is a pretty bad movie. I know it has quite a following and a lot of people love it, but it's really not very good. I'm not sure if it's considered to be good by critics or not, but it seems to be rather popular with people.

Another film that a lot of people seem to think is great that I wasn't very impressed by is *Paranormal Activity*. It wasn't a bad movie, really, but I didn't find it scary at all and it was just "meh."


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 18, 2011)

Never liked KillBill nor the Godfather even tho most people love to circle jerk around it.

I liked all 4 X-Men movies even tho most people say they sucked.

As a kid I also used to love batman 3 & 4


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

I enjoyed Batman 3.

And I love Atlantis: The Lost Empire enough that if it was a musical, I'd throw it in the Disney Renaissance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Paranormal Activity was a garbage dump of boredom.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

> Never liked KillBill nor the Godfather even tho most people love to circle jerk around it.



The only film I find more overrated than Godfather is Scarface, seriously I can't take that accent seriously whatsoever.



> These aren't good movies to begin with. Although I love Bad Boys 1 and 2 for all the wrong reasons



I guess its my fault for hanging out with douches when I was younger, they held the original as some sort of second coming, hated it with passion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot. I hated Gosford Park. boring!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

I Am Number Four

Just saw it, and I very much enjoyed it. I want sequels, but critics are panning it, and I swear I don't know why.


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Paranormal Activity was a garbage dump of boredom.



This. I actually fast-forwarded both movies to the part where it actually got interesting because I couldn't stand it anymore.
Everyone else is all "No, you must watch it, it's the bane of horror and suspense!" 
No, it's the bane of boredom and lack of original ideas. And I can't take a movie seriously when it tries so hard to be a documentary. 

The Fourth Kind, on the other hand, managed to freak me out a little. But everyone disagrees with me on that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

A good example of a documentary style horror film is The Last Exorcism.

Not that I've anything to compare it to.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont know why so many people that I know loved superman returns. Its one of the only superhero movies I wanted to fall asleep on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2011)

On Paranormal Activity, it's one of those movies that will either scare you or bore you. Its not like other horror classics, where at least if they dont scare you, then you can admire the technical wizardry or whatever(example, The Shining doesn't really scare me, but I think its a fantastic film).

Of course, imo, the scariest film ever made is "The Thing", and thats one of those movies you can praise it for how well done it is and how scary it is too.


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

The Thing brings back memories of when I was younger and accidentally started watching it on a late night. I was terrified to go to sleep afterwards.  A job well done.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 18, 2011)

For some reason, I've never liked the Bourne movies. I've never been able to get into them. And I'm really not sure why. A action movie with a badass protaganist is normally just the sort of thing I like. But I don't like Jason Bourne.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2011)

How could I forget to mention Battle Royale? Disliked it for the same reason I disliked Kill Bill - pointless gore.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Movies I dislike that are popular:
> 
> 300
> Transformers 1 and 2
> ...



Everyone loves scott pilgrim.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2011)

Almost anything by Tarantino. The only movies I've liked from him are Jackie Brown and Kill Bill Volume 1.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2011)

For Quentin Tarantino, I love his Pulp Fiction and Inglorious Basterds, but disliked his Kill Bill (gratuitous gorefest) and Reservoir Dogs (yawn).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2011)

Yasha said:


> For Quentin Tarantino, I love his Pulp Fiction and Inglorious Basterds, but disliked his Kill Bill (gratuitous gorefest) and Reservoir Dogs (yawn).


Inglorious Basterds was very boring for me. I found the Basterds to be really cool characters, along with that Jew hunter guy. I didn't like anyone else. The movie just seemed to drag on.


----------



## Koi (Feb 19, 2011)

The Breakfast Club.  I had so many people up my ass, telling me about how great this movie was, and I really just didn't enjoy it at all when I watched it.  Maybe because it's 80's camp.  Maybe because I generally dislike teenagers.  Probably both.  But my opinion is generally regarded as blasphemy by a lot of people I know.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Almost anything by Tarantino. The only movies I've liked from him are Jackie Brown and Kill Bill Volume 1.


aewkufhsdkfbkf YES!  This!  I really don't enjoy his movies at all, but I do recognize why they're seen as significant. (In much the same way that I absolutely abhor Warhol but understand why his work is so important in an art historical way.)


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Inglorious Basterds was very boring for me. I found the Basterds to be really cool characters, along with that Jew hunter guy. I didn't like anyone else. The movie just seemed to drag on.





Christoph Waltz did an amazing job in it. He, M?lanie Laurent and the brilliant soundtrack made the film enjoyable for me.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah Inglorious Basterds sucked ass.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Treasure Planet. I bombed in the box office, which is unfortunate, as it was fun, and I'd enjoy sequels.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2011)

> And I love Atlantis: The Lost Empire enough that if it was a musical, I'd throw it in the Disney Renaissance.





> Oh yeah, forgot. I hated Gosford Park. boring!


Ditto      .


----------



## Cromer (Feb 19, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim. I loved it, everyone around me seems to loathe it with the hate of a thousand suns.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Disney's Brother Bear. It's sweet and heartwarming, but got a 33% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

Cloverfield is among my favorite movies.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 19, 2011)

I also love "The Big Hit"

most folks I know don't care for it but I find it brilliant in a lot of ways.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 19, 2011)

Everyone seems to love the godfather but I never got into it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

I enjoyed The Godfather Part I, it's just so long, and the same applies to the sequels, that you just have to be in the right mindset to watch it, or else it just drags on.

When you're in the mood, it's a work of art, but really, a good movie is one that's _always_ good, not one where you have to force yourself to hit that play button.


----------



## Glued (Feb 19, 2011)

I loved the first Fantastic Four movie, I think that Mike Chiklis did a great job with how he portrayed Ben Grimm and made me relive my childhood.  Now I maybe slightly biased, being a Ben Grimm fan.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

I hated Hellboy before rewatching it tonight with a more open and matured mind.

It was awesome.


----------



## Omniversal scalping (Feb 19, 2011)

I too personally thought  Avtar was a sack of shit , it looked good yeah but so what.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone mentioned liking "Cloverfield". I'll have to agree with that person, I thought that movie was pretty cool.

I also have never been a fan of the "Kill Bill" movies either. I used to flat out hate them when I was younger. Especially Volume 2 since it didn't have as much fighting as the first one.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2011)

I might be wrong, but I thought Cloverfield was well-liked? It's one of my top favourite monster movies, along with The Mist.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I might be wrong, but I thought Cloverfield was well-liked? It's one of my top favourite monster movies, along with The Mist.



from what I've gathered it's a love it or hate it film.  I liked it.

I'm ok with people not liking films but some of the arguments that I hear about Cloverfield are really dumb.  I understand the way the film was made can disorient viewers but complaints like " it sucked because you could never tell where the monster came from or what he was or they didn't answer everything".  It's like these people are too stupid to understand a deconstruction and realize that if this shit was really going on you probably aren't gonna have time or the magical luck to actually find out the entire backstory of the monster.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

As for movies I hate I can't stand Pursuit of Happyness and The English Patient.  Seriously these movies are awful and I'm a sucker for faggy drama films

and I love Tetsuo the Iron Man.  Yeah yeah I know it's a cult classic but this movie is the definition of a love it or hate it experience.  Same with Eraserhead.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

JUSTIN BIEBER MOVIE. Yeah, i know right..


----------



## jux (Feb 20, 2011)

Iron Man was alright. It just wasn't as fantastic as everyone made it out to be though.

Curious Case of Bejamin Button was also sort of crap.


----------



## Glued (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hated Hellboy before rewatching it tonight with a more open and matured mind.
> 
> It was awesome.



I loved Hellboy as well.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 20, 2011)

I liked Doom. I thought it was ok for what it was, especially when considered against the source material and the concept of the game.

I wasn't too impressed with Black Swan, possibly because I'd seen Perfect Blue already.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

Those movies are similar in plot sure but execution and overall presentation are worlds different.  So the comparison to that kinda befuddles me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

Yasha.  I will finish it up for you on Tarantino.

Jackie Brown was boring as hell.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 20, 2011)

Parallax said:
			
		

> Those movies are similar in plot sure but execution and overall presentation are worlds different.


Yes. I was more impressed with Perfect Blue. Seeing Black Swan I just kept thinking of Perfect Blue. Not really a comparison, just a possible reason why I didn't care much for Portman's efforts.


----------



## Hana (Feb 20, 2011)

Only two really stand out for me. These two were generally loved movies that I despised: No Country for Old Men and Donnie Darko. I really liked NCOM at first, but it had one of the shittest endings ever. Donnie Darko was just weird to me. I still like the song Mad World though.




Stunna said:


> Treasure Planet. I bombed in the box office, which is unfortunate, as it was fun, and I'd enjoy sequels.



YES! I love that movie! I thought is was a great spin on a classic novel.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm always curious about why people hate the ending for No Country For Old Men so much.  And I don't mean that in a condescending or pretentious manner, I legitimately want to know what it is they didn't find so fulfilling about it.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 20, 2011)

I just saw curious case of benjamin button because everyone kept saying it was so great but I thought it was decent.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

> As for movies I hate I can't stand Pursuit of Happyness and The English Patient. Seriously these movies are awful and I'm a sucker for faggy drama films



Pursuit of happyness is a Disney drama, couldn't take it seriously. And The English Paitent is one of the most boring movies I've ever seen, the book wasn't much better either.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2011)

The Cable Guy.

I thought it was really funny and sad. I actually felt bad for Carrey's character.


----------

